# Microsoft Publisher appears Blurry in Email - Any Suggestions?



## samiam101 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am creating a marketing piece for my business and using email merge. The document is crystal clear in publisher but when it goes through email merge the font appears blurry when read via email. 

Does anyone know anything I can do to clear that up? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jaelb (Dec 8, 2008)

Is this really as a result of mail merge?

Try sending this email to yourself and see if you see some jagged type. 

If so, then, take a close look at your layout. if any of the text boxes overlap or if art and text overlaps, Publisher makes the text into art, and it doesn't do a very good job either!

You really have to pay close attention to the Design Checker function. This will always tell you if you have overlap and overlap equals crappy display.


----------

